

Today Is National Adjunct Walkout Day - robertwalsh0
http://actionforallies.commons.mla.org/

======
pottereric
What are they protesting?

~~~
pecanpie
They're protesting for "fair wages and better working conditions" says the
event's Facebook page: [https://www.facebook.com/pages/National-Adjunct-
Walkout-Day/...](https://www.facebook.com/pages/National-Adjunct-Walkout-
Day/340019999501000)

